# first turkey gets up and runs away



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm new to turkey hunting and this morning I finally shot a tom I called in at about 30 yards. first shot had him flopping on the ground. My second shot I aimed for the head and thought it was on. shot at his head the third time and just laid there. pretty sure I hit him all three times. so I wait one or two minutes and get up to see my prize and the darn thing gets up and runs away. Broken wing and all. blood and feathers on the ground were I shot but couldn't find him. that sucks.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Chromelander said:


> I'm new to turkey hunting and this morning I finally shot a tom I called in at about 30 yards. first shot had him flopping on the ground. My second shot I aimed for the head and thought it was on. shot at his head the third time and just laid there. pretty sure I hit him all three times. so I wait one or two minutes and get up to see my prize and the darn thing gets up and runs away. Broken wing and all. blood and feathers on the ground were I shot but couldn't find him. that sucks.


It obviously won't be able to fly and will hole up in tight cover, allowing you to approach and get a follow-up shot.

Chase it down.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

How much time did you spend with given gun/choke/load before season


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

wife had that happen a few years ago.we waited about a hour and went back to where the turkey was last seen and walked slow in that direction. we found him dead against a brush pile about 100 yards from where she had shot it.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> How much time did you spend with given gun/choke/load before season


 I must admit I didn't shoot it before the season. I guess I figured it should shoot the same as it did last year.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Chromelander said:


> I must admit I didn't shoot it before the season. I guess I figured it should shoot the same as it did last year.


Likely, it should but you made it sound as if your aim was true.. Depends if there are variables, if you bought a new box of shells even if the same exact load there are component changes all the time that can effect POI.. Another few things, if shooting a pump or auto make sure the mag tube cap is really really snug and snug it up the same each time as it can effect POI.. Also a loose choke tube can effect POI.. 

As you know you shot low, anybody can pull a shot it happens, some live some die, but if he has a broken wing he will die from predation... As others have stated you owe it to the bird to spend considerable time looking.. I have body shot my fair share of birds and found them... Its not easy, look in every pile of brush, next to every dead log etc.. If the tiny pellets reached his internals he will be dead somewhere.. If not pushed and if there is cover he likely Holed up 100-200 yards from where you shot him and die..


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Turkey hunting 101, get up and run out to said bird and stand on his head. Sounds like you would of had to ring his neck if you would of done this, but you would be posting pic's also.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

The first turkey I ever shot I accidentally body swatted. It happens.

Out of curiosity, site or no site?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

My guess is that he is dead within 100-150 yds. from where you shot him. It's not legal, but sometimes a bird dog is brought in on private property to find a bird that hunters can not find and you know is dead or dying.
IMO, a bird dog on a leash should be legal for finding birds on private property. Similar to deer recovery with dogs which was also illegal for many years and guess what.........no problems with that law change despite what all of the negative Nancys predicted prior to the change.

L & O


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> The first turkey I ever shot I accidentally body swatted. It happens.
> 
> Out of curiosity, site or no site?


 vent ribbed barrel with a turkey choke that was recommended at the local outdoor store. So I'm self taught. you go retrieve as soon as possible instead of letting it die? I don't know. got a buddy going out to look again. be back later


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Chromelander said:


> vent ribbed barrel with a turkey choke that was recommended at the local outdoor store. So I'm self taught. you go retrieve as soon as possible instead of letting it die? I don't know. got a buddy going out to look again. be back later


Did you have the choke last year when you shot.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Your bird is dead. Give it some serious looking for if you haven't already. Good luck!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Chromelander said:


> vent ribbed barrel with a turkey choke that was recommended at the local outdoor store. So I'm self taught. you go retrieve as soon as possible instead of letting it die? I don't know. got a buddy going out to look again. be back later


The only thing that hits a bird faster than my pellets or arrow is me! Shoot and tackle. No bs. Lol.

You'll find that bird. Approach every thick pile ready to shoot...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd look hard. Wounded turkeys usually don't go very far. Like advised, probably in a depression, near a log or in a brush pile laying flat on the ground. Might be dead if some pellets got the organs. My first bird ever I body swatted and found him about 70 yds away alive laying flat with his head up like a periscope by a log in a cedar swamp. I was able to catch that one but was sure bummed when he took off after I shot and my follow up shots didn't connect. 

One lesson here, always reload and be at the ready until you know the animal is dead. My Dad told me that from the very beginning. I've heard a lot of stories of game vanishing because people leave their gun leaning up against a tree or in the blind or didn't reload before they approach downed game. It's a tough lesson to learn. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

adam bomb said:


> One lesson here, always reload and be at the ready until you know the animal is dead. My Dad told me that from the very beginning. I've heard a lot of stories of game vanishing because people leave their gun leaning up against a tree or in the blind or didn't reload before they approach downed game. It's a tough lesson to learn. Good luck with the recovery.


My thoughts as well.. I ran 10.7 hundreds in high school and have ran down very few wounded birds over the years.. Racking the gun and putting it on him is the best medicine after the shot.. Its sometimes hard to remember but if he has his head up or looks to get up give him another one or two..


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> The only thing that hits a bird faster than my pellets or arrow is me! Shoot and tackle. No bs. Lol.
> 
> You'll find that bird. Approach every thick pile ready to shoot...


*Subdue those daggers!!!*


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

Never ever assume it's dead. Always approach with a loaded weap. ... And chase that long beard down if it's scooting away after the 1st shot. ...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

After observing the direction and carefully noting where you last saw him, wait awhile and cover the area in a zig-zagging fashion. You will eventually come upon the hiding, wounded bird and he will try to get away making allot of noise as he flaps his wings, if he is still able to. You can then dispatch the bird and recover it. Never give up. Here is a good read:
http://www.nwtf.org/tips_adventures...&utm_medium=hunt-article&utm_campaign=hunting


----------



## nascarfsh3 (Jan 4, 2011)

I had a bird get up and fly away across feild once. It looked stone dead after shot so we took our time getting out of blind and walking up to it. Ever since then the blinds dont get staked down and as soon as shot is made tent is flipped behind me and im running for the bird

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

The one's that go down stone-dead without moving/flopping are the ones to be especially ready to take a follow-up shot on. Get right on it ASAP & stand on the head (be careful running with a loaded gun at this time of excitement, safety, safety, safety...).....
I have heard about turkeys being recovered and coming back to life while walking back to the vehicle or upon getting home and opening up the trunk. I once heard of one flying off after the hunter bagged it, tagged it, he was walking out of the woods and decided to take a pic of it, laid the bird down, and as he raised the camera, watched it get up & fly off!!!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Update? Did you find him? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

nope didn't find him yet. we looked in an area 200 yards from where he ran to. Tonite i'm going to see if he doubled back and look. even had my dog out looking with us. I'm still not giving up hope.


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

I've only shot 3 birds but every one of them I ran right to them after I knocked um down and stood on their neck what I was always told to do, good luck! Hope y'all get em!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Happened to me twice,31/2 in. at 30 yards keep looking he's dead.good luck


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Yup! I lost my first arrowed turkey in similar fashion. I arrowed it and it was out cold. I took my time packing away my face mask and gloves and so forth and as soon as I started after it.....got up and ran. Never found it. Ever since then I'm on a bird as fast as humanly possible. If they're still flailing around I pin em with a knee so I can grab thier neck and ring em like a goose or duck. You have to be careful though as those legs and spurs can be going fast. As far as I'm concerned turkey hunting is part hand-to-bird combat. Works for me. They're tough birds even with a good head/neck shot. Make sure you're on em and dispatch them quickly!




Firefighter said:


> The only thing that hits a bird faster than my pellets or arrow is me! Shoot and tackle. No bs. Lol.
> 
> You'll find that bird. Approach every thick pile ready to shoot...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> The only thing that hits a bird faster than my pellets or arrow is me!


I started to read your post and thought for sure you were going to say "my truck"! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

You weren't using goose loads were you?


----------



## roosterg5 (Feb 14, 2011)

Shot a Boss Tom that was with 4 other Toms Monday and it dropped like a door nail. Other Toms surrounded him just looking and hens just stood there. Didnt flop at all till i went to pick it up. Then it flopped like heck for about 30 seconds. Foot on head till it stoppped.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Final update?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

